# Whats Up Beekeepers?



## conservativef2d (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey everyone I am from NC and I live on the virginia border and I have 3 stands of bees that I have had for 3 years now. My grandpa and his friend have around a 100 stands and they helped me get started. I have recently started to research beekeeping on the internet and found way more information than I expected. I have been sharing the info that I have learned with my grandpa and his friend and they are amazed. Over the past year I have gained alot of knowledge on beekeeping and i have started to collect supplies for next year. I hope to have no less than 10 new stands this coming spring. I have helped my grandpa sence I was in highschool with bees and I feel like I can handle way more than 10 stands. This is an awsome forum and I hope to communicate with you all soon on issues and questions that I have.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Wellcome this is a great site to learn,enjoy


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi, & welcome to the forum.


----------



## conservativef2d (Jul 16, 2010)

glad to be here


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you are off to a great start!


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You are correct there is alot of excellent information on here. I am from Arkansas. We will have our first below freezing temps tonight. I think everything is ready. Have new screened bottom boards installed. Bees have been taking sugar water syrup for about one and a half months now and boxes are heavy. I have removed the feeders, got apistan strips in place, and have checked 5 times for SBH, moths and other signs. I have done fumigillan and tetra bee. Have top entrance open for ventilation and have dusted with powdered sugar 3 times. Everything seems well. Hope your bees do well this winter!!


----------



## conservativef2d (Jul 16, 2010)

They have been fed for the past 2 months but before this year they have never been fed or treated for anything and produced great honey about 2 years ago. Maybe this spring they will be some reall honey producers where I am feeding and treating them.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Between your family connections and your willingness to take on new knowledge you sound like you are off to a great start. Good Luck.

JC


----------



## conservativef2d (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks I shure hope everything goes as planned.


----------

